# Bereda Training app online



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm just a poor public school teacher, can't afford a coach at this point, so trying to figure it all out myself. 

I've been using golden cheetah a little bit and thinking about upgrading Training Peaks, but just saw this on social media and trying to decide which way to go.
GC works but i'm struggling a bit to get some of the analytics i'm reading about in training books. 
TP obviously fits in well with the books, with Friel's Power Meter Handbook continually referring to it. 

Does anyone have any experience with this website? https://beredatraining.com/
it looks pretty slick but wondering how easy it really will be to use, if it will give me some of the analytics Friel refers to, or if i really need those? 

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------

